# How to compile this thing in windows



## nims11 (Apr 14, 2011)

how can i compile this software(pdf2html) in windows. 
pdftohtml - Browse /pdftohtml/pdftohtml-0.39 at SourceForge.net
it has windows binary so i am sure it can be compiled under windows. i have never compiled software sources under windows before so please help me out. cant find useful help from google.


----------



## kickapps (Apr 14, 2011)

It is a windows binary file, if you open it it has a README which clearly mentions the steps

Running pdftohtml
-----------------

To run pdftohtml type : 

    pdftohtml file.pdf

To produce complex output (most people will want that, probably) :

   pdftohtml -c file.pdf

i downloaded and i can tell you need to extract the tarball using winzip/rar/7z, and navigate using  command prompt by pushd/popd

now follow the readme above

its already a windows binary, just extarct the tarball and runit through command prompt,

the README details the procedure

*i wonder where does my previous reply went*


----------



## Vyom (Apr 14, 2011)

So basically what nims got was a command line version of pdf2html.
Do give us the review of this tool OP, so that we can know, weather the tool really converts pdf to html!

@kickapps: 
Posts are usually deleted, if it contains some links pointing to some illegal apps, or warez links! Or if it is considered spam.


----------



## kickapps (Apr 15, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @kickapps:
> Posts are usually deleted, if it contains some links pointing to some illegal apps, or warez links! Or if it is considered spam.



i know warez is a no-no here, i just cant figure what was wrong dat time ,and hey  it wasnt spam, i just wrote more detailed step by actually running the executable.

thx for the heads-up though


----------



## nims11 (Apr 15, 2011)

@vineet @kickapps seems like my question wasnt clear. i want to *compile the source under windows*.
i have been using the binary with my ebookreader app for PSP for quite some time and it works nice. the software uses xpdf for its work. the problem is that this software is pretty old and has been compiled along with old version of xpdf. so it doesnt support newer versions of pdfs. i want to compile pdftohtml along with a newer xpdf version. although i have compiled software in LINUX before, but i lack the experience to do the same under windows. hope i am clear this time!! 



vineet369 said:


> So basically what nims got was a command line version of pdf2html.
> Do give us the review of this tool OP, so that we can know, weather the tool really converts pdf to html!



its a nice tool with many options for conversion of pdf to html. i love it because it retains the original layout as in the pdf. sometimes the converted pdfs are not so readable but it does the job for me.


----------



## kickapps (Apr 15, 2011)

nims11 said:


> @kickass seems like my question wasnt clear. i want to *compile the source under windows*.
> i want to compile pdftohtml along with a newer xpdf version. although i have compiled software in LINUX before, but i lack the experience to do the same under windows. hope i am clear this time!!



you have got the wrong link, you should get the sources from here
pdftohtml - Browse /pdftohtml/pdftohtml-0.39 at SourceForge.net

and then get the source for XPDF from somewhere you want and put it inside the src folder, it has  a ms_make.bat which will link all object files and compile a native windows binary which is what you are after.

hope that helps


----------



## nims11 (Apr 15, 2011)

kickapps said:


> you have got the wrong link, you should get the sources from here
> pdftohtml - Browse /pdftohtml/pdftohtml-0.39 at SourceForge.net
> 
> and then get the source for XPDF from somewhere you want and put it inside the src folder, it has  a ms_make.bat which will link all object files and compile a native windows binary which is what you are after.
> ...



i did that already till ms_make.bat. no binaries were created after running that file. i studies the code of ms_make.bat and found that it uses "cl" command(i dont know what it is) which is not installed in my system.

UPDaTE: cl command is something related to VC++

installed VC++ and then ran the ms_make.bat file using visual studio command prompt.
the original source was compiled successfully but when i simply copy-pasted the latest xpdf, the compilation failed... seems like need to go deeper into source code to integrate latest xpdf...


----------



## kickapps (Apr 16, 2011)

nims11 said:


> but when i simply copy-pasted the latest xpdf,



did u download the source code? from that foolabs website? are we on the same page? i did not try with the latest xpdf (3.02) as it is not ported officially to windows.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ i downloaded the source code from sourceforge. it includes the batch file which compiles the files using VC++ under windows.


----------

